# Dante Vs. Laharl



## Vicious (Oct 5, 2006)

Dante from any devil may cry game.
Laharl from disgaea

Rules:
*Dante has all of his weapons including his devil trigger
*they both can survive in space
*Laharl has all of his abillities in the games and anime.
*Laharl is immune to boobies
*both bloodlust 

Laharl:
Vs.
Dante:


Who Will Win???


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 5, 2006)

Laharl, by himself and armed only with a sword, destroyed an entire fleet of invading space battleships. Yeah, I think that sums up this match quite nicely.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 5, 2006)

Laharl in a massive curbstomp.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

> Dante from any devil may cry game.
> Laharl from disgaea
> 
> Rules:
> ...



Time Bangle + DDT or Sparda DT. If styles, then Quicksilver style as well.

If Laharl can counter these, then he wins.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 5, 2006)

Laharl summons a giant meteor. Dante timestops, and by some stroke of luck, manages to take out Laharl. Time resumes. Meteor rapes Dante.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 5, 2006)

Laharl can withstand planet busting power... I'm certain ANYTHING Dante throws at him would not be felt.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

> Laharl summons a giant meteor. Dante timestops, and by some stroke of luck, manages to take out Laharl. Time resumes. Meteor rapes Dante.



Bigger than the ones Mundus threw at him in Mission 19 of DMC1? If so, then he's going to have to swallow his pride and run. He could chance it with a DT Dragon from Sparda DT, but if that doesn't work, he's screwed.



> Laharl can withstand planet busting power... I'm certain ANYTHING Dante throws at him would not be felt.



Best thing in Dante's arsenal is the Jackpot! shot, which he uses to kill of end Devil Bosses (Mundus with Trish, Arkham with Vergil, solo against the Despair Embodied). Dante's screwed then.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 5, 2006)

Laharl's meteor 

ED


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

By comparing the size between Laharl and the meteor, it _could_ be big as Mundus (from my perspective). The DT Dragon could take it out. But if Laharl can withstand planet busters, then Dante can only stall defeat at best, if not death.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 5, 2006)

If 4th gave Laharl his weakness.. Dante bringing Trish along MAY aid Dante considerably. Otherwise, this ends far to quick to be fun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, there's Trish, Lucia, and Lady.

Not to mention the posters Dante has at Devil May Cry.

But you don't see any of the ladies in Dante's company again storywise, after their respective games.

And I don't think Devil May Cry will survive the battle of a meteor.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think Dante could ever hurt Laharl and even if he did it would be shrugged off, easily.  From taking the planet destroying attacks, and destroying the fleet he has gone up thousands of times in power.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 6, 2006)

Gooba you've been posting a lot lately, dropped out of school?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

Alrighty then. Dante's screwed.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 6, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Gooba you've been posting a lot lately, dropped out of school?


I've been working on a long ass paper, and this place is an amazing distraction.

Yea, the thing is Disgaea characters have a ridiculously high max in their stats.  You can beat the game, at level 100 or so, with an hp in the thousands and other stats in the thousands, then keep going and dealing a million in a single attack, with millions of hp.  It lets you "transmigrate" which resets your level but makes it so every level gets you more than last time.  So If I was level 2000, transmigrated, then got to level 2000 again I'd be a lot more powerful.  Also, the items alone get ridiculous.  I gave a level 1 priest the sword Laharl uses, and it was able to one shot someone a few hundred times better than the Laharl who destroyed the starships.  The game is based around getting ridiculous numbers and powergaming.  There is a cap eventually, but it is ridiculous.  I am not sure where I would put a maxed out Laharl, but I am pretty sure he could cut Galactus in half without much effort.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't think Laharl is at Galactus "beating" power yet. Some of the other top tier in the Nippon Ichiverse comes "closer" (Zetta, Zenon, etc) but I don't think none are there yet.. especially Laharl.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 6, 2006)

What about...THE ONE?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 6, 2006)

If this is a Disgaea 2 character shown at end game... I wouldn't know who this "The One" is.

I really need to get around to beating it.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 6, 2006)

It's a Makai Kingdom character, actually. Well, not really a character, more of a plot...thing...y. Suffice to say, all the overlords are scared of he/she/it/them.

Without spoiling too much, lets just say that it's considered the universal arbitrator in the Nippon Ichiverse.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh, her. Perhaps.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 6, 2006)

> Laharl's meteor
> 
> ED


can u play as laharl in disgaea 2???





> Etna is so fuc**** Hot 1 25.00%


well im off to read some doujinshi good bye!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2006)

Obvious that Laharl wins this easily. He's at least as strong as a mid-tier DBZ character as far as damage outpu, and vastly superior to them in terms of durability.

He destroyed the entire earth in one attack, in under 1 second in Disgaea 2, just because he lost a fight and got upset.


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 6, 2006)

Laharl, as Crazy MoronX he could in DBZ ranking, he is afterall the Overlord, I was afraid that in the anime we was depowered but he wasn`t, and the anime is actually a good one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

> He destroyed the entire earth in one attack, in under 1 second in Disgaea 2, just because he lost a fight and got upset.



That seals it. Dante's screwed.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 6, 2006)

Laharl's actually on the low end of the Overlord scale, too. Every newer Nippon Ichi game has Laharl as a guest character for you to beat up and recruit.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 6, 2006)

^ I don't actually accept the "You fight Laharl and beat him"

First, Laharl jobbs. HARD. He lost to Ash and Marona for crying out loud. 

Lastly, even Laharl said why he lost. He's not the main character. In Nippon Ichi world, the fourth wall breach is a normal occurance.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 7, 2006)

One Question: Do you people seriously think that Dante is just gonna sit there and watch Laharl summon the meteor. Dante would chop his head off before the happens. (He's got QS and he's (maybe) faster anyways).


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

Laharl would laugh at Dante's attack. At his earliest power, he was jumping into lava pits unaided.

Nowadays, he fights with demons who can pwn planets without much effort.

Dante WITH quicksilver and Sparda sword ain't seeing Laharl on a bad day. Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 7, 2006)

The Nameless Pharaoh said:
			
		

> One Question: Do you people seriously think that Dante is just gonna sit there and watch Laharl summon the meteor. Dante would chop his head off before the happens. (He's got QS and he's (maybe) faster anyways).


I don't, but I also don't think Laharl would need to.  He could just use one swipe of his sword and kill Dante.  Also, even if Dante tried to hurt him he couldn't.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> I don't think Laharl is at Galactus "beating" power yet. Some of the other top tier in the Nippon Ichiverse comes "closer" (Zetta, Zenon, etc) but I don't think none are there yet.. especially Laharl.


What about Baal?

I know the guy has shown no particularly impressive feats (other than creating overpowered clones of himself out of thin air), but it took the life of someone who could topple mountains, freeze oceans and rip apart planets without even trying just to seal him temporarily. And he always comes back... as a Prinny.



			
				Darklyre said:
			
		

> Laharl's actually on the low end of the Overlord scale, too.


He's stronger than, at least, 98% of all the overlords. He survived his fight with Zenon and he's stronger than Etna, whereas Fake Zenon got insta-killed by both. And Fake Zenon killed a bunchload of overlords in D2's last chapter.

He only comes up short when you compare him to the overlords from Makai Kingdom (except for Drake and maybe Alex and Pram), Zenon and King Krichevskoy (who seems to be the strongest overlord ever).


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

Isn't it stated that Laharl is stronger than his father?

But Laharl jobbs to much in the Nippon Ichiverse. Besides, she's still young. There's plenty of room for him to grow.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Isn't it stated that Laharl is stronger than his father?
> 
> But Laharl jobbs to much in the Nippon Ichiverse. Besides, he's still young. There's plenty of room for him to grow.


Laharl told his father he would surpass him one day in Disgaea's good ending (and Vyers was sure he would), but I seriously don't think he has yet.

Krichevskoy's the only one who has faced Baal canonically and lived (for only a few days at most, but he still lived) to vaguely hint about it to one of his vassals. Laharl isn't even a match for Zetta yet (remember the "I want to fight the strongest overlord in the universe" proposal in D2?). And Baal would eat Zetta.

And yes, Laharl jobs a lot. It's the price he has to pay for being the main character of N1's most successful game. Wouldn't make much sense to put The Blazing Chef: Cooking Fighter Hao as a bonus character when you can put Laharl instead.


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 8, 2006)

Nyarlathotep said:
			
		

> What about Baal?
> 
> I know the guy has shown no particularly impressive feats (other than creating overpowered clones of himself out of thin air), but it took the life of someone who could topple mountains, freeze oceans and rip apart planets without even trying just to seal him temporarily. And he always comes back... as a Prinny.
> 
> ...



That's who I was comparing him to, actually. Among the overlords we know, he's on the lower end of the scale. Among ALL overlords, he's pretty high. I'd argue that the only ones lower than him are Prier, Drake, Seedle, and maybe Pram (but I lurves her more anyway  ).


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

Zetta's only as strong because he has the mana? of two Overlords. But I guess you can't write that off as his own power anymore.

That being said, Salome shouldn't be stronger than Laharl for sure.

Alex proving (or just stating, I can't quite remember the game) to stalemate Zetta proves his own strength. Quite amazing for his own power.

Babylon, although still quite powerful, has lost a great deal of power. I wouldn't be so bold as to say Laharl is stronger than him.

Drake and Seedle aren't ringing a bell? Can someone refresh my memory.

Yeah, Pram is cool. I especially love her seiyuu.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Zetta's only as strong because he has the mana? of two Overlords. But I guess you can't write that off as his own power anymore.
> 
> That being said, Salome shouldn't be stronger than Laharl for sure.
> 
> ...


It was stated that Salome would have been stronger than current Zetta if she hadn't given him her mana, which means she would have been the strongest overlord. And in MK she still managed to beat Alex in her weakened state.

Alex stalemated Zetta only because Zetta never felt like killing him, he says so as much when Alex first appears in MK. I imagine their battles went like Zenon and Laharl's fight.

King Drake is the stupid-looking lion overlord who dresses like a king and is the weakest overlord in MK. Seedle is the samurai overlord of the underworld that tried to rape Salome when they were humans and was stabbed to death by her.

And Pram is indeed awesome, she's younger than Laharl and she already hangs around with the elite overlords. Not to mention she's also the Omega Ice spell in D2.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

God. That showed how much I forgot (although I did remember the "mercy" Zetta gave to Alex)

As for the Salome being stronger? Well how could she be stronger than the current Zetta if her powers is what made Zetta that strong? That seems pretty backward. I'll have to play the game again.

I thought Pram got a spot with the other overlords MAINLY for her "supposed" great foresight? She's powerful, yes, but wasn't her strong point her seer-like abilities?


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> As for the Salome being stronger? Well how could she be stronger than the current Zetta if her powers is what made Zetta that strong? That seems pretty backward. I'll have to play the game again.


Salome never became stronger than MK Zetta, but if she hadn't given him a bit of her mana every day to make him the strongest overlord then by the time MK took place she would have been stronger than MK Zetta. 

Basically, she had the potential to be the strongest (probably still does), but she threw it away for Zetta.



> I thought Pram got a spot with the other overlords MAINLY for her "supposed" great foresight? She's powerful, yes, but wasn't her strong point her seer-like abilities?


She was respected among the overlords for her "foresight", but Zetta said her growing mana power also made the other overlords nervous. 

Remember she got her netherworld by overthrowing her father, and any man who can father someone like Pram is a man to watch out for.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, I'm clear on it all. Thanks.

I do plan on playing it again. Never did get the other endings... or even fight Baal (you know I haven't fought Baal in ANY of the games yet!)


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 8, 2006)

So many spoilers.(shouldnt have breaked Disgaea 2 for VP2) Anyway Dante never stood a chance and Etna's hot.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 8, 2006)

...It wouldn't matter if Vergil, Trish, Lucia, and Lady joined, would it?


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 8, 2006)

Not in the least.

Also, rumor has it Drake is Pram's dad, considering he states that she took his Netherworld. She also has cat ears, while Drake is a lionman. Not to mention the fact that he constantly embarasses her.


----------

